

How to escape parents and make wealth? - doubletrouble

Ok, so here is my sob story, in short:<p>Dropped out of MIT due to addiction to digital distractions. Finished a CS bachelors in a no-name school. Took up online poker and did well until Uncle Sam froze the big sites. The one where I had most money turned out to be a giant ponzi scheme, so I won't likely see a dime from there. Currently have $4,000 to my name and back with parents.<p>Having hit rock bottom, I have decided to do whatever it takes (within conscience) to make my first million and have enough so that I can move on to solving more interesting problems in life than, "How do I eat next month."<p>Here is where you come in. Put yourself in my shoes for a second; you are a soon-to-be "babe in the woods" entrepreneur with complete freedom of living anywhere in the U.S. on a shoestring budget. You have limited skills in C, HTML, Ruby, and Rails, but have a desperate hunger for freedom that comes from having wealth. You are also practically unemployable because you hate working for someone else for a regular wage, even if it's self-employment. You need freedom.<p>Further constraints:<p>Willing to live with up to two other people whose main focus is generating wealth.<p>Not willing to live on Ramen or to work 16 hour days, simply because my long term health more important than generating wealth in the quickest manner. I mostly eat whole foods that I cook myself and I need 8.5-9 hours of sleep. However, I would be willing to use natural stimulants in moderation to increase performance when needed.<p>Have lingering remnants of social anxiety from younger days. Working very hard right now to eradicate all of them, and can be fully functional (and even charismatic) in most social situations. Still, anxiety is high in most novel social situations, but nothing that can't be overcome with full immersion. But networking or sales performance might be impaired until more experience was acquired.<p>Have had bad experiences with callous / borderline sociopath personalities in the past, so working in finance would probably be out of the question (please correct me if I am wrong on this!).<p>Any thoughts on how you might proceed if you were in my shoes? Remember, you have $4,000 and complete freedom and focus. Your priority is to first get out of parents' place and move to a place best for wealth generation given the above constraints. You also need to find housemates with similar focus and to quickly get some cash before the $4,000 runs out (not necessarily in that order).<p>Thanks in advance for any and all advice.
======
puranjay
Look, I know I'm supposed to be sympathetic about this, but when you
outrightly declare that you want "8.5-9 hours of sleep", yet want to be a
millionaire, I doubt your motivations.

9 hours of sleep?

No entrepreneur I know gets even 6 hours! That's the entrepreneur life, that's
what they choose. It's like being a doctor!

You are in it just for the money. That motivation won't take you too far.

